# Fireview Install



## Todd (Feb 11, 2006)

New Fireview install. I've been trying to figure this photo thing out and its a pain. Love the stove, burns great, still stinks after 3rd day of burning.


----------



## Corie (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice 


What is it replacing?


----------



## Todd (Feb 11, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> Nice
> 
> 
> What is it replacing?



It replaced a Hearthstone Homestead. Still have it for sale if your interested. Good stove but too small of a fire box for my needs.


----------



## Randy S (Mar 23, 2006)

Goodmorning Todd,

I am looking to purchase and install a Fireview in a new home(I hope) to build in the next 6-12 months.  I was looking at the picture of your install and had some questions:
1. What is the clearance behind your stove pipe and the wall?  Is that double-wall stovepipe  venting out the back?
2. Did you use the recommended size of hearth that Woodstock had listed in their booklet for the Fireview?

The room that I am looking to install the stove in measures  24' long by 12'wide,  and I was concerned about how far the hearth might have to project out into the room if I used a rear vent stove(such as the Fireview).  Do you have(or anyone else on the forum welcome to chime in)any idea if I could use the Fireview with a pre-fab insulated chimney chase on the exterior wall of this house? I could use the Keystone that would top vent out of the stove,  but would still have to go outside for the chimney due to the room above the Living Room.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Rhone (Aug 24, 2006)

If you're planning on building a new home and going through the works, design the stove so it's in the center of your main floor to help the heat travel evenly around your house.  Having the unit on one side of your house, the room with it has to get very hot in order for there to be enough heat to carry over to the other side of your house & upper floor.  Also, cat stoves generally do better with center/insulated chimneys.  You don't have to put a masonry chimney in the center of your house, I think a chase with stainless insulated liner adhering to clearances is how they do it today, I'm more experienced with the masonry chimneys of yesteryear.  Here's some sights that say some design & placement tips:

http://www.woodheat.org/planning/perfection.htm
http://www.woodheat.org/planning/heatdist.htm

And, here's Woodstock talking about the importance of placement among other things...
http://www.woodstove.com/pages/wood_stove_Install.html


----------



## Todd (Aug 26, 2006)

Southern Gent said:
			
		

> Goodmorning Todd,
> 
> I am looking to purchase and install a Fireview in a new home(I hope) to build in the next 6-12 months. I was looking at the picture of your install and had some questions:
> 1. What is the clearance behind your stove pipe and the wall? Is that double-wall stovepipe venting out the back?
> ...



Sorry I'm a little late on a reply. To answer some of your questions.

Pipe clearance is 10" from wall. Stove sits out 21". It's single wall pipe. The hearth is 61" x 62", in the basement, built against a cement wall.  I just went with the same size as the old cement block hearth so it would match up with the exsiting carpet. I put the stove as close as possible to the back wall. I did have to put a pipe shield on the top because of the short clearance to the ceiling. The Fireview has the rear vent only, so because I had to use a couple 90 degree elbows the stove sits out on the hearth farther than say the Keystone would with a top vent. But it worked out good for me, it sits smack dab in the middle.

People say cat stoves don't draft well with outside type chimneys. Maybe that it so with some cat stoves. I talked to Woodstock about this and having 3 ea 90 degree elbows worried me about draft. They told me they have had successful installations just like mine but couldn't guarantee anything. I thought what the hay, they do have a 6 month money back guarantee, so I bought it. My stove drafts better than the Hearthstone Homestead non cat stove I had before. Give them a call, they can answer all your questions.


----------

